# What are the advantages/disadvantages for these types of rentals?



## Akagai (Dec 28, 2015)

In rental searches these seem to be the common options for rental types.
Some “seem” to be self-explanatory but for others, I have no frame of reference.
What are the advantages/disadvantages for these types of rentals?


House, 
Estate, 
Stand-alone Building , 
Public Hse, 
HOS, 
Village house, 
Studio,
Chinese Mansion

Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge and experience.
Perry


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Akagai said:


> In rental searches these seem to be the common options for rental types.
> Some “seem” to be self-explanatory but for others, I have no frame of reference.
> What are the advantages/disadvantages for these types of rentals?
> 
> ...


I will try my best to answer this one - 

HOS - Home Ownership Scheme. A type of housing build to help people to get on the property ladder.

Public Housing - usually for locals to rent only, but there are flats in public housing estates available for private rent as their owners used their 'right to buy' to purchase their flats from the government. 

Village house - houses built in the countryside. Each house should have three levels and each level is about 700 square feet in size. As these houses are in the countryside, they may not have good transport links and you may need a car to get by. A car in Hong Kong is very expensive both to buy and to keep.

An important factor is transport. It is always better to live close to a railway or subway station.


----------



## Akagai (Dec 28, 2015)

HKG3,
Thank you.
The muddy water is becoming clear.


----------

